# [solved] mount cifs user read / write rights managment

## jeken

howdi..

i'm trying to mount a shared directory of a win 2008 server with my gentoo client as user

and tried to do it with an alias in my ~/.bashrc :

```

alias mdemo1="sudo /bin/mount -t cifs //server-ip/directory-to-mount /mnt/mount-point -o file_mode=0664,dir_mode=0775,username=myuser,password=mypwd"

```

to be able to mount with my user i added to my sudoers.tmp : 

```

username ALL=(root) NOPASSWD: /bin/mount
```

the mounting works perfectly well but i cant get the writing right for my user. reading works well.

can anyone tell me what i'm doing wrong ?

i tried to set this all up via the fstab, but that didnt work better ..Last edited by jeken on Thu Apr 04, 2013 8:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

What is the output of cat /proc/mounts ; ls -ld /mnt/mount-point ; id ; > /mnt/mount-point/test?

----------

## jeken

sry for the late reply but hadnt been at work for a while, so couldnt check it. 

but i managed to get it running by adding the correct uid and gid for my user.. 

thx for helping.

----------

